# Free Bags for the Farmer's Market



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Most chain grocerys these days have a 'recycling' barrel for plastic bags. You could just liberate a supply from one of those. In the "reduce, reuse, recycle" scheme, 'reuse' is better than 'recycle'. Of course, the contents of those "recycle" bins at the grocery stores end up getting deposited in the dumpster out back, anyway. But, hey, they make a lot of customers FEEL good about themselves and that is what counts, these days. -james


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

While recycling is important and we sure do more at our home than ever before, I caution re-using bags for a market.

The 'careful consumer' in me asks- "what was the bag used for before?" "was anything nasty spilled in it that I can't see?" I think you see where I'm going here. Not at all trying to discourage recycling, but I have to take caution reusing a bag for food from someone else or for someone else. We use the reusable shopping bags, aslo, but we know what has been in them and it's our own use only. I have bought veggies from a neighboring vendor at the farmer's market and felt safe with the bags they provided. I have no doubt that some consumers may not want a used bag for their food products. Just a thought. I do not reuse bags for my customers' goodies at the farmers markets we participate in.

Additional thoughts - Grant has a good idea here. If the bags are unused and were going to be tossed away, then by all means I think it's wonderful to use those! I just forgot to add this thought when responding this morning.


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

Very resourceful, Grant ! :thumbsup:

The price is right, it is truly "recycling" an unused product AND its a great way to get a little advertising "plug" in for the Scouts with every sale. Definitely a win-win!


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

It won't help Grant get free bags, but he might suggest to the scouts to not date the bags. 

Just a thought.

Wayne


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

We sell Honey and candles and vegetable seedlings at the farmers market. We use used plastic bags to pack the seedlings in - one problem - the newer type, made from corn stark so they break down quickly, often just disintegrate. I would never trust them to hold a jar of honey!


----------

